# What was I thinkin?? Piercings...ouch!!



## Pitboss (May 26, 2003)

First off a great big hello to everyone!!!

I have tossed around the idea of getting my nipples pierced for several years. Then Saturday night I just went and did it. Oh fuk did it hurt!!!!  I have never felt som much pain, not once but twice. I would have much rather get 6 hours in the tatoo chair or get kick in the nuts every hour on the hour for a week..hmm okay maybe for a couple of hours.  

All I have to say is if you are going to do it expect pain. Near passing out, white hot pain.

Yes I am a wimp. But a damn sexy wimp!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

... welcome to the dark side!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... welcome to the dark side!!!



I knew you'd be the first one to post here... LOL

I'm almost as sexy as you now NT!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

these were the worst for pain of all my piercings.


----------



## Badger (May 26, 2003)

I gave it some thought at one point but I didn't go through with it.  Now I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Pitboss (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> I gave it some thought at one point but I didn't go through with it.  Now I'm glad I didn't.




What you're scared of a little pain. A quick little prick?? Wimp. hehe


----------



## TXDeb (May 26, 2003)

LOL... No shit that hurts!  Did you not speak to somebody with nipple piercings before hand?  or were they cruel enough to tell you it wasnt "that bad"???

It was the most agonizing thing I ever did piercing wise!  of course... its my fave piercing now... after the hell I went through to get them they might as well be!


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

TXDeb ... do you have rings or barbells in?  The missus has barbells and I'm trying to convince her that rings look better.


----------



## TXDeb (May 26, 2003)

Rings of course.... prefer them wayyyy over the barbells!


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

that is my argument!


----------



## Jodi (May 26, 2003)

My belly button hurt I could never imagine my nipple


----------



## Badger (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> What you're scared of a little pain. A quick little prick?? Wimp. hehe




Scared-No!  I'm afraid that I might   and I don't need that rep.     Seriously though I have thought about it for quiet a while but just have not gone through with it yet.  Maybe will get it done in the near future.


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> ... I could never imagine my nipple



 ... I could ...


----------



## firestorm (May 27, 2003)

I think your ALL crazy going through that kinda pain on purpose!!!
Hey I just want to toss some personnal thoughts on the subject of tattoos and piercings. (The above talk reminded me of some guy I saw a week ago loaded down with over 20pounds of metal piercings and more paint on his arms and neck then I have on my car.
  Piercing everything from the ears nose tongue ect.  Everything done in excess.  I'm 40 years old and I just don't get  kids these days.  In my day, a guy would never think to get even an ear pierced because it was thought to be sissified or gay.  I've seen a freak with dozens of piercings on it's face alone.  Like 6 in the lips  several in the eyebrow  one in the tounge more then I could count in the ear(s) and I can't remember where the rest were(that I could see).  I won't even mention the haircut(if you would call it that) and totally covered tattooed arms right down to his fingers.   I just don't understand how he could think this is appealing to others or even to himself.  His parents must be very proud.   Personnally,it made me sick to look at him. I found him repulsive.  NOW DONT START ATTACKING ME BECAUSE I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT ANY OF YOU!!!  I've only seen you guys mention a few here and there.  I'm talking about people that just have no self control and always have to do things in excess.    I think it is the ugliest thing to have 3/4 of your body riddled with paint (a tattoo or 2 is fine.   I've seen single "large" tatoos on lets say a back that were just a work of art and impressive.  I've also seen multiple tats just thrown everywhere just to fill space.  What is the statement there or the art????  Maybe it's just me but I just don't get it.    Look at it this way:  Leonardo sits down one day and sets up his paints and a single canvas. (look at the human bodys skin as a canvas here)   on this canvas he paints the Mona Lisa and sets it aside and it is now a complete work of art worth millions.  Lets be glad he wasn't a tatoo artist otherwise he would have had Mona Lisa up in the left corner and some other think in the right, something else in the center and so on.  What he would have had would have been a total freeken piece of shit worth nothing.   same goes with the body.  A tattoo or two is one thing but doing like my example totally takes away from each paint job.  Nothing stands out and you have nothing but paint.        These are just my opinions and by no means do I want to argue with ANYONE here over this.  It's impossible to argue because we are all individuals and we all have our opinions.   I don't expect you to all say "ya know fire is totally right and his view is absolutely correct!"  I would hate if you guys did that. I'd also hate if you said I was wrong because I can't be wrong because that is how I feel and my own opinion. It is right for me.  Have your own opinion on these subjects, express them if you wish and you won't hear me tell you your wrong.

For the record,, I think belly button piercings on the right person (not some fat chick) looks sexy.  Jodi for example I'd love to see yours baby!!! wink wink


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

Fire ... your opinions are yours and that's just fine ... like you said, you're neither wrong nor right, just expressing your thoughts.  I'm probably one of those you'd say, what the hell was he thinking ...  ... and it's a matter of personal choice.  I think _WE_ both agree on excessive facial piercings aren't necessarily attractive, but then again, the person that has them probably doesn't care that you or I think it's strange, weird, odd ... etc.  

I was brought up in a household where what I wore/did wasn't shunned.  Sure, my mom would say 'what is that you're wearing?' or 'why are you wearing/doing that?' ... but that was the extent of it.  As long as I wasn't harming anyone or myself, she would say carry on then.  I've taken the same approach to life.  If someone chooses to pierce this or tattoo that, I'm cool with that.  It's funny, because I have a harder time accepting the guys that wear the pants down to their knees than I do with piercings/tattoos.    We're bringing our daughter up like that as well.  She is not into the tattoo/piercing thing and won't be until she's 18 (when she's free to do what she wants) but she has had her hair dyed every imaginable colour they have.  Some say why let her do it ... and my response is, why not?  It's not hurting you, me, her.  She's not breaking any laws.  And the best part about it is, it's only hair!

'Kids these days' ... I'm almost as old you as and I guess I should be saying that, but I can't because I'm still a kid myself I guess.  Will I ever grow up ... highly unlikely.  

wow ... I just noticed how long this rant is.  Im done.


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2003)

I am one of those that are freaked out by the "excess" tatts or piercings. Believe me in my bar I get them all!!  

I 'm with NT about the pants thing. Pull them damn things up!!!  Hip huggers on women are damn sexy though!!!


Okay had to take the right one out. It wasn't in the location I wanted, in other words it didn't match the left one and being a freaking ex Jarhead I have to have conformatity! LOL It was also a little deeper behind the nipple and was hurting, pressure I guess because as soon as it was out it felt so much better!!! Damn it hurt like a mother riding my bike to the tatt shop. The wind beating my shirt against my nipple!!  

So now I only have one. But in two weeks or so I will be getting it done again..... I'm already shaking at the fear of the ordeal!!!

And I like rings too. Barbells are too??? Primitive looking??


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

I'm not sure if I've got excessive tats ... but I have a few.  I've got the "Dennis Rodman" rep at the gym now ... hair colour changing ... tats, piercings ...


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

PB ... how can you go back in just 2 weeks and get pierced again?  If you thought the first time hurt, you will know pain when you go back - I promise you!


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> PB ... how can you go back in just 2 weeks and get pierced again?  If you thought the first time hurt, you will know pain when you go back - I promise you!



Well I have to. One nipple pierced looks weird. Like I'm off balanced... mentally yes but I don't want to be physically


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Fire ... your opinions are yours and that's just fine ... like you said, you're neither wrong nor right, just expressing your thoughts.  I'm probably one of those you'd say, what the hell was he thinking ...  ... and it's a matter of personal choice.  I think _WE_ both agree on excessive facial piercings aren't necessarily attractive, but then again, the person that has them probably doesn't care that you or I think it's strange, weird, odd ... etc.
> 
> I was brought up in a household where what I wore/did wasn't shunned.  Sure, my mom would say 'what is that you're wearing?' or 'why are you wearing/doing that?' ... but that was the extent of it.  As long as I wasn't harming anyone or myself, she would say carry on then.  I've taken the same approach to life.  If someone chooses to pierce this or tattoo that, I'm cool with that.  It's funny, because I have a harder time accepting the guys that wear the pants down to their knees than I do with piercings/tattoos.    We're bringing our daughter up like that as well.  She is not into the tattoo/piercing thing and won't be until she's 18 (when she's free to do what she wants) but she has had her hair dyed every imaginable colour they have.  Some say why let her do it ... and my response is, why not?  It's not hurting you, me, her.  She's not breaking any laws.  And the best part about it is, it's only hair!
> ...



Very good post there my friend.  I also get very turned off by those freaky butt pants and oversized workboots etc.  I think it does hurt these people in the long run at least in one way.  I certainly wouldn't hire any of them.  Is that a close minded attitude?  Absolutely but that is just the way it is.  There aren't any people here in my company with 10 face piercings or none that come to work with those types of pants we just talked about.   So it does hurt them in that respect.  They will end up working at Wal-Mart stocking shelves until they grow out of their phases.


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm not sure if I've got excessive tats ... but I have a few.  I've got the "Dennis Rodman" rep at the gym now ... hair colour changing ... tats, piercings ...



Hey NT  post some pics bro!!!!  (I have no problem with hair color changes whatsoever even if its blue)  
How do you guys and gals feel about guys wearing makeup??  Oh man I remember the 80's and Punk rock.  I was into punk for awhile but man I just couldn't get over the guys with eye liner etc.  (I was only into the music none of the cloths and freaky stuff, JUST THE MUSIC). HAHAHAHA


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Well I have to. One nipple pierced looks weird. Like I'm off balanced... mentally yes but I don't want to be physically


Hey Pit,,, if your gonna ride your bike to and fro,  why not put a band-aid over it to secure it to your chest until you get home?


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm not sure if I've got excessive tats ... but I have a few.  I've got the "Dennis Rodman" rep at the gym now ... hair colour changing ... tats, piercings ...


I very much doubt if your at the "excess" that I'm speaking of.   Hey here is a good example of what I'm talking about.   If you watch wresling,  Look at the Rock.  He has a brama bull on one shoulder and on the other, a huge (single) tattoo.  That is not excessive to me because although it is large it is one object and not 10 different things in that one area.    I look at the Undertakers arms and don't think it looks cool in the least.  They just look like a mess of green paint and you can't make out what the hell it even is!!!  You look at it and you will see what I'm talking about.   I just don't see any artistic approach to his tattoos.


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2003)

I breast fed my son... there's no way in hell I'd get my nipples pierced


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

I'm with you BF.  Not that I breast fed anyone but about not getting nipples pierced.  And it isn't the pain that bothers me.  It's just not me.  Could you imagine John Wayne getting one of those?  Audey Murphy? hell noo.


----------



## racoon02 (May 31, 2003)

Can anyone comment on the pain of 'tongue peircings'. I was thinking of getting that peirced to.. um... well I figure it will please my gal *wink*. Besides they look kinda cool.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2003)

racoon02 ... it will depend on who you talk to.  Most that I know, including me, didn't really feel pain at all.  It was more of a noticable poke.  My wife was completely different.  Her tongue swelled and she was in discomfort for 3 days before it smartened up. 

I'm sure your gal will appreciate it ... most ladies I know love them being used on them _or so I hear_ ... 

Fire ... there is a tattoo thread in the members section I believe that Albob started ... I posted pics of mine in there.  I do agree with what you said about the difference between the Rocks and the Undertakers.  I have to big pieces on my left arm.  Have a peek at my pics and let me know you opinion ... I'm just curious coming from someone who has a very different opinion than me.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2003)

All I can say is that I find women with pierced nipples extremely erotic.


----------



## Badger (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> All I can say is that I find women with pierced nipples extremely erotic.




  I'll have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> All I can say is that I find women with pierced nipples extremely erotic.


Then you'd like my friend Tina... I told you about her


----------



## Fade (Jun 1, 2003)

No needles through my nipples.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> No needles through my nipples.


Yeah... but since you aren't working in the corporate world anymore maybe you could try the tongue piercing???


----------



## Badger (Jun 1, 2003)

Sounds like someone wants some "special" attention.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2003)

fire ... here is the link to my upper arm tattoo
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=64381


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2003)

and here is the lower tattoo ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah... but since you aren't working in the corporate world anymore maybe you could try the tongue piercing???



 ... do it Fade!  I'm thinking about getting another piecing in my tongue ... double the pleasure!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

NT,, 1st off thanks for finding the pictures for me. I hate searching these darn threads.  I saw both and think that they are exactly what I said earlier.  done with excellent taste and truely works of art.  Tell me,  If you had a tribal tattoo above it, don't you think that would just look stupid as hell? Or something totally unrelated to what you have going on there?   To answer your question though,, Yes I very much like your tattoos and do consider them appealing.  Very very nice.  Just forget the tounge piercing. It detracts from your physical appearance and makes you sound like you have a mouth full of marbles.  hahahaha


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

Nt - you must like naked women or something...   Now I'll be able to spot you right away in Vegas


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

hey butterfly your a woman so don't read the following. Its for NTs eyes only:
Hey NT,, just wondering, when the wife is away or has her "special" friend that stays about a week.  do you ummm well you know,, go in the bathroom or whereever and pleasure yourself to your own arm?  If so, are the tatts on the same arm as the hand that you... well you know and again,,,if so,, does your vision go blurry trying to look at the tatts while you do your thing?   hummmm???  hahahahahaha   (he is gonna kick my ass for this one)


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah... but since you aren't working in the corporate world anymore maybe you could try the tongue piercing???




*DO IT!!!!!!!!* I'll make ya deal Fade old buddy. You do it and I'll do it. We can do it at the same time and use our cell phones to hear each other go "futhck!! Thwat weally hut!"

B?? Tina? Hmmm I'm liking her more and more!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Nt - you must like naked women or something...   Now I'll be able to spot you right away in Vegas


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hey butterfly your a woman so don't read the following. Its for NTs eyes only:
> Hey NT,, just wondering, when the wife is away or has her "special" friend that stays about a week.  do you ummm well you know,, go in the bathroom or whereever and pleasure yourself to your own arm?  If so, are the tatts on the same arm as the hand that you... well you know and again,,,if so,, does your vision go blurry trying to look at the tatts while you do your thing?   hummmm???  hahahahahaha   (he is gonna kick my ass for this one)



the missus takes a shot to avoid _that time_ ...


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi PB - I'm pretty sure you're still in LA area (?)

If you are - I really really strongly suggest you go to Cliff Cadaver when you get repierced.  He is one of the very best.  (Did you happen to see that Fear Factor episode where they pierced arms?  That was him doing it...)

Anyway he's on Ventura Blvd. in Studio City.  He costs a bit more but he is so good - one of the best.  No one who goes there ever has a problem with their piercings.  You can pm me if you want his phone number.  Trust me on this one.

By the way - the tongue isn't bad.  More "uncomfortable" than painful and that only lasts very briefly.  It heals very fast too.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

and how do you know this info miss NG?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2003)

who me?   lol

seriously though - sometimes i'm sorry i don't want anything else pierced b/c this guy's so cool!  i've never had a problem with piercings he's done and lots or people i know get something or other pierced at venice beach for less money and soon it's oozing or migrating or something nasty.

so to anyone in and around los angeles - cliff's the guy to go to for your piercings.  

and besides he has cool dreads.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> who me?   lol
> 
> seriously though - sometimes i'm sorry i don't want anything else pierced b/c this guy's so cool!  i've never had a problem with *piercings* he's done



multiple?    ears, bellybutton and ???


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> NT,, 1st off thanks for finding the pictures for me. I hate searching these darn threads.  I saw both and think that they are exactly what I said earlier.  done with excellent taste and truely works of art.  Tell me,  If you had a tribal tattoo above it, don't you think that would just look stupid as hell? Or something totally unrelated to what you have going on there?   To answer your question though,, Yes I very much like your tattoos and do consider them appealing.  Very very nice.  Just forget the tounge piercing. It detracts from your physical appearance and makes you sound like you have a mouth full of marbles.  hahahaha



I agree with you and thanks for holding back about telling me what you really think about the tats.    I am getting more added to it, but I'm hoping I can come up with an idea (naked ladies are always a good theme) to fill in the back of my forearm.  

Too late for the tongue ring.  If I didn't want anyone to know I had one, they wouldn't - unless they were female and very close


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2003)

nothing too exotic.

nostril - which i got sick of after a couple of years and no longer have but sometimes miss....

tongue 

belly button

that's all.  in theory i want another one but nothing "clicks".  i personally don't like the facial stuff.  so that's out.  (unless i do my nose again)

genital stuff scares me - not an area i want to risk "messing up".  and besides - i'd be too embarrassed when it was time for doctor's appointments!

and nipples...well, i don't think it would work for me.  so i guess i'm done (for now?)


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

with those restrictions, I guess you are.    I have to agree with facial piercings ... I've seen some that look ok, but most just don't suit a facial piercing.

the missus is done as well, but because there is nothing else let to do.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2003)

i'm the same with my tongue piercing.  people i've known for years are startled to know mine is pierced.  i never play with it (click it etc) it doesn't show when i'm speaking and you can't tell from my speech.  it only shows if i want it to!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2003)

well now i have to ask!....how did mrs nt's most "intimate" of piercings turn out?  is she glad it's done?  any real problems along the way?  awwww damn.  i'm thinking about it again.

thanks a lot nt.  thanks a lot.  this is all your fault.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a bad habit of playing with mine.  

When we were in Jamaica, the running joke in the pool was if I wasn't going to give demonstrations with it, I should quite playing with it.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2003)

so...did you give demonstrations?  (or quite playing around with it?)


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

hhhmmm ... as they say. what happens in Hedo, stays in Hedo


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2003)

my bad.  can't blame me for giving it a shot though!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

... once you meet me in Vegas, you'll probably get your answer.   ... not really a shy one once in party mood.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi PB - I'm pretty sure you're still in LA area (?)
> 
> If you are - I really really strongly suggest you go to Cliff Cadaver when you get repierced.  He is one of the very best.  (Did you happen to see that Fear Factor episode where they pierced arms?  That was him doing it...)
> ...



I'll take that phone number  thanks. 

And when you are ready for "that" next piercing I'd be more than happy to accompany you and hold you hand 

NG are you going to Vegas in October??


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2003)

i'll pm you pb.  he's really awesome.

damn you (in a nice way)....thanks to this thread i'm thinking i'm not done piercing after all.  i was scheming all night.  

yep - i'm vegas bound in october!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

you can run, but never hide from the piercing ghost ...


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2003)

seems that way.  i'm not done.  i'm plotting.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

any idea of what you _might_ do?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2003)

yep - implants cost too much so maybe I'll decorate them instead of enlarging 'em!  
 

my only concern...(don't laugh).  after my 3 other piercing experiences (not counting ears) i was cool/fine and then got all light headed.  he gives me pixie stix and tells me to sit and then it goes away.  (embarrasing!)

so - not sure how it's gonna go getting 2 done at once (but i want them done together) since everyone says it freaking kills. if i'm gonna do my dizzy thing after each one.

but i'll still do it....i'm just gonna stress more.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

I had mine done together the first time ... they weren't healing and then sucked it up and had them done one at a time - only because there wasn't two piercers that could do it at the same time.  It's only a quick sharp pain ... then you can have a pixie stix.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2003)

i hear when you do one then the other the 2nd is way worse.....

can you ask mrs nt if was way worse than navel "experience"?

after the quick sharp pain(s) were you miserable for days?  did you get hoops when they were pierced?

thanks for the info.  (and the laughing smilie)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah... but since you aren't working in the corporate world anymore maybe you could try the tongue piercing???



WTG Butterfly...................


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

Mrs thought the same ... it was a sharp quick pain.  Her's healed pretty quickly and she only had to watch when putting on her bra (not to rub them too much).  Both her and I agree that bars as best until the piercing is healed - then rings!  She likes the bars more and got bigger bars put in, but I agree with the masses in that rings look better.  I have rings in


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2003)

I was told to use rings until they healed... hmm now I'm confused. I like rings better but if the healing is better with bars then I'll switch. 

NG when are we going to get ours done?? I need at least 2 more weeks until I can get mine redone. 

Oh and at least you got pixie sticks. I just got a "it's okay it happens to everyone" and laid down until the feeling went away.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2003)

the pixie sticks work!  it's the sugar rush i think (and a nice distraction).  i hate that i get all woozy.  not 'til it's over and i'm fine and happy with it.  makes me feel dumb.  but so far i'm 3 for 3 with almost passing out after.  

check your pms (please)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Yes I am a wimp. But a damn sexy wimp!!!!



Woo Hoo! Go PB!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: What was I thinkin?? Piercings...ouch!!*



> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Woo Hoo! Go PB!!!



I was surprised you hadn't seen this thread.  I figured you and NT would have been the first to reply. 

I think something must be wrong with me because I'm actually starting to look forward to getting the other one redone... sick, sick, sick..

And if Fade goes along with the tongue piercing!!

Hey how long do I have to wait before I can use my tongue?? I can't be out of commission for too long. I people to service and a skill that can't go unused for too long.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm not sure if I've got excessive tats ... but I have a few.  I've got the "Dennis Rodman" rep at the gym now ... hair colour changing ... tats, piercings ...




I LOVE you man!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: What was I thinkin?? Piercings...ouch!!*



> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I was surprised you hadn't seen this thread.  I figured you and NT would have been the first to reply.
> 
> I think something must be wrong with me because I'm actually starting to look forward to getting the other one redone... sick, sick, sick..
> ...




I was out sick with a kidney infection and I wasn't here for 10 days....so I musta missed it. Otherwise I would been on it like stink on shit!! Trust me this is my thing! 

NO!! Nothing is wrong with you...well that or something is wrong me with me LOL...I loved mine....kind of sadistic but I loved when I got mine done. It was a very sexy rush...I loved it. The same with my cleavage piercing. 

Fade gonna get his tongue done?

Tongue heals really fast...2-3 weeks usually unless you had healing problems. I "listen" to my piercer, but I take him with a grain of salt....as long as I am not in pain and it is not infected (this goes for any piercing) and I am keeping it clean...I do what I want. For example: he he he When I had my hood pierced...I was told to wait 4-6 weeks...YEA...AS IF!! I had sex (carefully of course) the same night I had it done. When I had my 2 labia rings done...I waited 3 days  

Oh and for those of you who think I am a freak...thank you. I love that word  Oh...but what I meant is that it is funny because when I am dressed for work you would NEVER suspect me to be tatted up and pierced all over. It really surprises people when the see me out in regular life.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> It detracts from your physical appearance and makes you sound like you have a mouth full of marbles.  hahahaha




You can't tell AT ALL that I have my tongue pierced...I don't talk funny and I have a 2 gauge piercing. You would be surprised at how many people (most) don't even know I have  my tongue pierced...unless I want them to know.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2003)

Damn Buff you must go through hell in Airport security!!!!

Now stop it, I'm getting a woody!!! LOL


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I was told to use rings until they healed... hmm now I'm confused. I like rings better but if the healing is better with bars then I'll switch.
> 
> NG when are we going to get ours done?? I need at least 2 more weeks until I can get mine redone.
> ...


No. Stay with the rings. They are easier to turn and clean. Sometimes the healing "crusties" get gooped up on the ball of the barbell and its hard to get off. Rings are good...PLUS really sexy!  

So when do we gedda see a pic???


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Damn Buff you must go through hell in Airport security!!!!
> 
> Now stop it, I'm getting a woody!!! LOL




Actually I don't have a reason to fly and since they tightened security at the airports you can't go see the planes land....so no...no problems YET! If I get to go in October then I will see.

I also have brother in the pen here in TX and I am scared to go see him because I would have to go through the metal detectors


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Nt - you must like naked women or something...



well, i would sure hope so BF


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 4, 2003)

personally i dont like it when girls get tatoos or any excessive piercings, im kinda into the innocence thing. ive toyed with the idea of getting a diamond earing for my left ear but my dad is sorta like fire, and dones't approve, so i may jsut have to do it anyway, we'll see.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> personally i dont like it when girls get tatoos or any excessive piercings,



Man personally I love it in a girl, especially in her Tongue oh yeah. As long as they don???t take it overboard is all good


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Man personally I love it in a girl, especially in her Tongue oh yeah. As long as they don???t take it overboard is all good



Hi KM!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... I could ...



Me too  i knew you would of replied my pierced partner


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> ive toyed with the idea of getting a diamond earing for my left ear but my dad is sorta like fire, and dones't approve,* so i may jsut have to do it anyway*, we'll see.



and so it starts ...   ... RC ... keep me updated, I'd love to see how this pans out.  I love it when parents who are stuck in their ways come up against their children trying to do their thing.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: What was I thinkin?? Piercings...ouch!!*



> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Oh and for those of you who think I am a freak...thank you. I love that word



you freak!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What was I thinkin?? Piercings...ouch!!*



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> you freak!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't think I'm a freak. I do like it freaky though


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

I know I'm a freak ... and don't care.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> personally i dont like it when girls get tatoos or any excessive piercings, im kinda into the innocence thing. ive toyed with the idea of getting a diamond earing for my left ear but my dad is sorta like fire, and dones't approve, so i may jsut have to do it anyway, we'll see.


I don't know, RC, I'm all for kids expressing themselves but I think they should be respectful to their parents wishes, as well.

Maybe you could wait until you move out on your own or at least until you get into college (whichever comes first) before doing anything that would disrespect your parents.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

Do you think there is a fine line Bf between kids expresing themselves and respecting parents?

RC ... do you mind if I ask how old you are?  Does your father's disapproval mean 'No RC, you will not get an earring?'  Or is more of a "If you get it, I will not like it, but do it if you feel you should'?

Being brought up in a liberal household, the second reaction is what I would expect at my house if I did that.  I'm curious what others think is a parents role in tattoos/piercings in today's society.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

I think the "If you get it, I will not like it, but do it if you feel you should" response would be mine.

I do think though that if his father's response is the 1st one and it's going to cause a lot of yelling and grief in the household that he shouldn't do it.

I think he is like a year or two older than Cory.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: What was I thinkin?? Piercings...ouch!!*



> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> And if Fade goes along with the tongue piercing!!


He says he's ready to do it anytime!!!  How about this weekend???

PM me and we can exchange cell numbers!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

Is Fade really going to do it?  PB, are you going to do it?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

He used to have his ears pierced... I thought he looked better without the earrings so he stopped wearing them.

We are both excited about the tongue thing though!  Just got to find a place to get it done.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 5, 2003)

I am all for a kid expressing himself...BUT I think that there should be some guidance until they are 14 or 15 then they can be turned loose (sort of). The reason I say that is that I have a nephew that we are raising as our son, but when we go him he was 6 years old and thought he was a bad ass and has always been infatuated with gangs...his mother dated and did whateve with guys of the sort...anyway we have tried to let him pick his hair style, clothes etc...within reason. We set guidelines and he can pick within those lines. He asked to maybe get his ear pierced once...he is a major follower and I told him we would talk about it when he was older. He hasn't brought it up in a couple of years. When he is a little older I don't mind if he does it...he just needs to think about it first.

As for tats and other piercings...tats are for 18 and over. I don't care I just hope they use good judgement...I figure get what you want but be able to cover it if necessary. We let our 14 year old daughter get her belly button pierced, but she had to save the money herself...she took better care of it that way. She didn't have it done a year when she made Junior Varsity Cheerleader...she knew it would have to come out if she made it. She was really good about it and took it out the night she made the squad. Pretty funny, huh...ME...the tattooed freak a Cheer Mom...it just fuqing cracks me up. The rich prude Cheer Moms have actually been pretty nice, but I know they don't like me much. Oh well.

I am like NT...I don't sweat the small stuff. What are they hurting by coloring their hair or getting several earrings etc...my kids are good. I think people should pick their battles...and let people (kids, too) be people.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

I agree with the tats ... the earrings I think are pretty mainstream as far as male piercings go and my impression is that most older people don't like or understand the fascination with earring, but so be it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

... Fade's going to be a freak too ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

buff ... whadda think about a double tongue ring?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

If I were to get a tat where is the least likely place it would hurt???


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

Buff?
the least painful was on my shoulders, but that is not a place many women want to put a tat.  The lower back looks great, but I've heard that that does hurt.

Butterfly ... what is going on down there ... Fade thinking about getting a tongue piercing, you asking about tats ... you freaks!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm a tat virgin... always thought it would be neat to have one just never got up the courage to do it.

I'd like one on my ankle but 1) fade said that one hurt worse then the other two he has and 2) it would be harder to hide it when at work.

Since I'm sliming down, the lower back was my next choice.

I'm a closet freak!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

A closet freak ...


----------



## Fade (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> *DO IT!!!!!!!!* I'll make ya deal Fade old buddy. You do it and I'll do it. We can do it at the same time and use our cell phones to hear each other go "futhck!! Thwat weally hut!"
> 
> B?? Tina? Hmmm I'm liking her more and more!!!


DEAL


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 5, 2003)

hi butterfly - i've only got 1 tat so i can't compare to much but it really wasn't painful.  it's just inside my hip bone (bikini area)

i like the spot b/c no one at work etc knows its there.  but it's not completely hidden forever either - shows in a bathing suit.

i like the lower back though.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

NG - I like the bikini area too, unfortunately I've got too many bad stretch marks from being pregnant to ever being able to get one there.  I'll show you what I mean when we're in Vegas


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2003)

Tongue isn't that bad, so far I haven't had anybody I know have problems with getting there's. Plus unless I want people to know or they are looking for it, they never know I have one. 

Tat's are addictive though, ever since I got my first one I knew I wanted another. My problem is figuring out what I want.  Found a shop down here that does Paul Booth stuff that that might be cool. That or get something origional I guess. lol


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2003)

Fade and Butterfly... no can do this weekend I have Carter. However Saturday I get next weeks schedule and I can see what day I have off, gonna be a week day though. Since I am 2 or is it 3 hours behind we will need to work within your timeframe. 

My cell.... do I dare?? Fuk it. (818) 825-5557

As far as tatts??? Hmm lower back I think is best as far as looks on a woman. On the back on the neck is good, easy to hide depending on hair length. Ankles are always sexy.. but painful. Remember it hurst more where the skin is close to bone or sensitive area's... inside of the upper arm is a bitch!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> buff ... whadda think about a double tongue ring?



I think they are awesome...I woulda already had a double if I coulda found an inch long 2g to accomodate the swelling from the new one


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> If I were to get a tat where is the least likely place it would hurt???



My upper arm hurt the least...but most women don't want arm tattoos. Other than that they were about the same to me...ankle might have been a little more painful....but DAMN it looks good. It is worth it. Don't pick a location on the pain factor. Pick a place you can admire it when you want to or expose it when you want to, but can cover it easily. The pain is shortlived in comparison to the lifetime it will be there.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm a closet freak!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> My cell.... do I dare?? Fuk it. (818) 825-5557



Any freaks call you yet...lmao I would NEVER!!!**unless you said I could**


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2003)

oh I almost forgot.... 

please hit the # button to access the phone sex category


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> ... inside of the upper arm is a bitch!!!



When I get my "mini" sleeve I am gonna get mine done underneath  A lot of pussies (sorry  ) don't even get a simple band done all the way around. I made my hubby do his all the way around...it looks sooo much better.

NT...did I just call you a pussy??? LMAO or do you not have a tat that goes around your arm completely?? I can't remember and I'm too lazy to go look.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> oh I almost forgot....
> 
> please hit the # button to access the phone sex category




ALL RIGHT!!! I'm there!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> When I get my "mini" sleeve I am gonna get mine done underneath  A lot of pussies (sorry  ) don't even get a simple band done all the way around. I made my hubby do his all the way around...it looks sooo much better.
> 
> NT...did I just call you a pussy??? LMAO or do you not have a tat that goes around your arm completely?? I can't remember and I'm too lazy to go look.



hhhmmm ... You just might have ... I'll  ya for that when I see you in Vegas.    I am going to make a complete sleeve though, so there!  

I'm debating about getting another tongue ring ... I've only seen one guy here who has one ... but like most have said, if they don't want people to know, chances are you won't know.  I'm all about showing it ... why get one if you're trying to hide it.  NT's personal opinion and not the opinion of Canadians, nor African Canadians, brothers, males, male IM'er or anyone else.  

DVLM ... another tongue ring freak!!  I love it! 

BF ... Buff said it best - the pain is short, the tat is forever.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

What if I get it on my lower back and I drop a bunch of fat or worse gain a bunch... won't it make the tat look weird???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> On the back on the neck is good, easy to hide depending on hair length.


Tina has one on the back of her neck


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Tina has one on the back of her neck


Uhm can you bring Tina to Vegas with you????? Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I agree with you and thanks for holding back about telling me what you really think about the tats.    I am getting more added to it, but I'm hoping I can come up with an idea (naked ladies are always a good theme) to fill in the back of my forearm.
> 
> Too late for the tongue ring.  If I didn't want anyone to know I had one, they wouldn't - unless they were female and very close



1st my man, I told you the truth, If I didn't like them, I would have said so politely!  ex: Nt, the tatss are nice art but I think too much!  but I told you the truth.  They look good on you. I wouldn't do it but for you yea they're cool

As for an Idea for the back side of the arm,, you can always do totally same picture as the front but the rear view of the entire tattoo.  Similar to a World Gym shirt.  Front has front view of a gorrilla holding a barbell and back of shirt show the rear view of the G. holding the BB.  I think that would look cool


----------



## katie64 (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Fade and Butterfly... no can do this weekend I have Carter. However Saturday I get next weeks schedule and I can see what day I have off, gonna be a week day though. Since I am 2 or is it 3 hours behind we will need to work within your timeframe.
> 
> My cell.... do I dare?? Fuk it. (818) 825-5557
> ...


That's where I have my arm band, it goes completely around my bicep, and yea Butterfly, it hurt when I had it done, but the pain goes away after the first 10 mins or so, it goes numb (kinda), the best for me was my black panther, on my bikini line, and the shoulder hurts too..........

I'm definitely getting my lower back done, I think that is very sexy


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> That's where I have my arm band, it goes completely around my bicep, and yea Butterfly, it hurt when I had it done, but the pain goes away after the first 10 mins or so, it goes numb (kinda), the best for me was my black panther, on my bikini line, and the shoulder hurts too..........
> 
> I'm definitely getting my lower back done, I think that is very sexy



How wierd. I have an armband that goes all the way around and a black panther tat... although mine is on my calf and no freaking way will I get a tat on my lower back.. it's just so???? GAY!!!!! LOL  Although I do have a blue rose on my right shoulder.. pretty gay I guess.. lol

The am arm and shoulder are in a thread somewhere here.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

What about my fat question???


----------



## katie64 (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> How wierd. I have an armband that goes all the way around and a black panther tat... although mine is on my calf and no freaking way will I get a tat on my lower back.. it's just so???? GAY!!!!! LOL  Although I do have a blue rose on my right shoulder.. pretty gay I guess.. lol
> 
> The am arm and shoulder are in a thread somewhere here.


I have a blue bird on my shoulder, I'll have to check out that thread again, I don't remember seeing it, Yep, I love my panther, it's crawling down in towards "you know"...............hehe


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Uhm can you bring Tina to Vegas with you????? Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No can do babe!  She's married and if she gets any on the side she prefers female attention 

But if you are ever in Houston, I'll take you to see her!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What about my fat question???


Ann, it shouldn't change them at all, I've gone through 3 pregnancies and w8 gain and w8 loss, no changes in my tats, before I had my panther I had a rose there and didn't notice any changes in that either.............you'll love it when you have it done, it's very sexy depending on the tat of course, I don't like my arm band anymore, so I'll have that changed eventually, it doesn't fit my personality anymore...........the woman that does mine, draws exactly what I want, she's great, she'll do my next piercings too, belly buttons next..............not sure about the nips, ouchy, and no way would I do the tongue............sorry for the letter here honey, HAHAHA


----------



## Fade (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh Pitboss. What's the schedule look like?

It's time to get pierced


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

I have a tattoo of a freckle on my ass and it's totally kewel. It looks real.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I have a blue bird on my shoulder, I'll have to check out that thread again, I don't remember seeing it, Yep, I love my panther, it's crawling down in towards "you know"...............hehe



Here kitty, kitty!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I have a tattoo of a freckle on my ass and it's totally kewel. It looks real.


Dork


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Oh Pitboss. What's the schedule look like?
> 
> It's time to get pierced



Well..............  The only day I have is Tuesday this week. That day I made some plans with the ex-gf, promised her a ride on the bike. 

Depending on how late you can do it though I can doa other night. I get off work at 7:15, it's a 20 minute ride to the shop I want to go to, so if it's 8:30 here it would be 10:30 your time??


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm confused, is Tues good or bad for PB???

Don't know about the 10:30 pm thing, we'll have to see how late the place is open.

I can't wait til fade's tongue heals


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm confused, is Tues good or bad for PB???
> 
> Don't know about the 10:30 pm thing, we'll have to see how late the place is open.
> ...



Uh I think that meant Tuesday is not good for me. 

I can't wait until mine heals!! Just have to find a volunteer to try it out on.....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

K... is that the only time you're available?  What about during the day???  Just not tomorrow...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> K... is that the only time you're available?  What about during the day???  Just not tomorrow...



I work from 12 to 7 and the shops don't open until 12.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

The place may be open late Thurs night... let's shoot for that!?!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

Works for me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Dork


And your just figuring that out about me now Fade????  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

All this tattoo talk (not the piercing talk) and talking to a guy at my kids baseball game today got me thinking about actually defacing my body with 2 tattoos.  In this case, it would be total art and not defacing as I just called it.  This guy told me about a guy he works with who had a guy in Philadelphia tattoo the exact likeness of his son on him.  the guy with the tattoo brought the picture used into work to show everyone the comparison and it was perfect.  I'm actually contimplating it.  I've got to see this guys tattoos 1st and the picture.  Now that I could live with, pictures of my kids on me forever.  that would be awesome.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Uh I think that meant Tuesday is not good for me.
> 
> I can't wait until mine heals!! Just have to find a volunteer to try it out on.....


I volunteer............


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> All this tattoo talk (not the piercing talk) and talking to a guy at my kids baseball game today got me thinking about actually defacing my body with 2 tattoos.  In this case, it would be total art and not defacing as I just called it.  This guy told me about a guy he works with who had a guy in Philadelphia tattoo the exact likeness of his son on him.  the guy with the tattoo brought the picture used into work to show everyone the comparison and it was perfect.  I'm actually contimplating it.  I've got to see this guys tattoos 1st and the picture.  Now that I could live with, pictures of my kids on me forever.  that would be awesome.



Fire ... be very very careful with portraits!!  Make sure you see some portrait work.  I have two ... the one of my daughter is dead on ... the one of my wife is good, but could have been better.  I've seen some very very good ones, and some very poor ones.  Not that I'm an expert, but I'd be looking for a tattoo artist that can work with various shades of grey and work it in with black.  And having a portrait done ensures it's a one of a kind!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

Fade - PB ... if/when you get it done, you can buy a little rubber cover that goes over the top ball.  It has tiny rubber spikes over it ... give that a whirl and listen to the screams of excitement.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I volunteer............


Are you cumming to Vegas with us all?? It will be more than healed by then 


NT I can't wait to see what's out there for options!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> NT I can't wait to see what's out there for options!!!



not sure what else there is, but this little gem will work wonders for ya - I guarantee it!!  If you're able to work magic without the piercing and the ladies consider you _(Piano don't read this) god like_ ... then this will only solidify your place in their minds as how _(Piano, don't read this either) god like_ you are.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Make sure you guys tell fade what you find!  I'm already his slave


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

BF ... I'll bring one for Fade ... just try not to wake your neighbours!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> BF ... I'll bring one for Fade ... just try not to wake your neighbours!


How'd you know I was a screamer???


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

didn't ... any maybe the neighbours don't, but they soon will.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Fire ... be very very careful with portraits!!  Make sure you see some portrait work.  I have two ... the one of my daughter is dead on ... the one of my wife is good, but could have been better.  I've seen some very very good ones, and some very poor ones.  Not that I'm an expert, but I'd be looking for a tattoo artist that can work with various shades of grey and work it in with black.  And having a portrait done ensures it's a one of a kind!



Oh absolutely NT, which is why I would have to see the pic and the tattoo on the guy I was speaking about and if it is ALL it was bragged about, I'd go to the same Tat artist.  It's not like if they make a mistake they can erase right???  Believe me, if I do decide to go through with it,, I will certainly do my homework 1st!!  Thanks for the Heads up my friend.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Are you cumming to Vegas with us all?? It will be more than healed by then
> 
> 
> NT I can't wait to see what's out there for options!!!


Wish I was but it's still the height of my season here, can't get away till November........oh well, guess I'll have to fly to CA this winter..........


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

PB - Thursday night is a go   I thought CA was only 2 hours behind Houston/Central time???


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Wish I was but it's still the height of my season here, can't get away till November........oh well, guess I'll have to fly to CA this winter..........



Hmmm what winter? It's California!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> PB - Thursday night is a go   I thought CA was only 2 hours behind Houston/Central time???



Cool!!!!  Okay maybe we won't be able to do the cell phone thing but we can post as soon as we get back!!

I'm getting my tongue pierced! I'm getting my tongue pierced!!.... uh I'm getting what??? Holy shiat what am I doing.... LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh absolutely NT, which is why I would have to see the pic and the tattoo on the guy I was speaking about and if it is ALL it was bragged about, I'd go to the same Tat artist.  It's not like if they make a mistake they can erase right???  Believe me, if I do decide to go through with it,, I will certainly do my homework 1st!!  Thanks for the Heads up my friend.



They are the best if they're done correctly!!    I can't say enough about my daughter's pic except that it's my favourite!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hmmm what winter? It's California!!!!!


My winter, it's coldddddddddd in Maine...........


----------



## katie64 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> They are the best if they're done correctly!!    I can't say enough about my daughter's pic except that it's my favourite!


NT, I love your new avi, you look soooooooooo funky........... 

And you know I think your daughter is beautiful.........


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2003)

... took that this morning before I went to get my braids done.  Funny thing is, I rented an afro wig last year that was smaller than my actual hair is now.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> My winter, it's coldddddddddd in Maine...........



Oh my poor Katie... maybe ya need a body warmer next to you at night, or mornings, afternoons...


----------



## katie64 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Oh my poor Katie... maybe ya need a body warmer next to you at night, or mornings, afternoons...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_




Two yes's and a tongue licking... hmmm wonder where that's gonna take us?????


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Two yes's and a tongue licking... hmmm wonder where that's gonna take us?????


Euphoria


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

Okay tomorrow is Thursday and Fade and I are supposed be getting our tongues done. Due to the time differences and me getting off work so late it isn't too likely that we will be able to do it at the same time while over the cell phone. However each of us will come right back here and post our experiences. May the best tongue bleed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi ya PB babe!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Hi ya PB babe!!



Hy ya back!!!!  You've got mail!!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hy ya back!!!!  You've got mail!!!!




I already got it...now you've got mail


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I already got it...now you've got mail


back at you!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 11, 2003)

Tag...you're it!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Tag...you're it!!



LOL... guess what???


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> LOL... guess what???


 
I fucked up and deleted all of my pm's...including the last one you sent.  I don't know what I did.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 11, 2003)

Ok, I got the last one...


...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

LOL... damn puters!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

I had a great time chatting with you last night PB...thank you!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## katie64 (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Okay tomorrow is Thursday and Fade and I are supposed be getting our tongues done. Due to the time differences and me getting off work so late it isn't too likely that we will be able to do it at the same time while over the cell phone. However each of us will come right back here and post our experiences. May the best tongue bleed!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sooooooooooo, Fade and PB did you get it done??????????


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Sooooooooooo, Fade and PB did you get it done??????????




I haven't heard, yet. I think PB was doing it after work which might be late??

I don't have a clue about Fade....he hasn't said much.  

For Butterfly's sake  I hope he doesn't chicken out


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

I am still waiting to see if you did it PB


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey PB...did you know I have a 2g tongue ring?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2003)

Fade and Butterfly had something to attend to so they couldn't do it tonight but siad he was going to do it tomorrow for sure. 

Me on the other hand did it!!  It really didn't hurt at all. Hurt less than when you bite your tongue. Weird. Maybe because it doesn't come anywhere near getting a nipple done is why I didn't notice the pain. 

hard to talk. Kind of annoying siting in your mouth. Oh and you have no idea how much you use your tongue for. Did you know you used it to suck on a straw?? Ya do and it's a little painful. Do you know how much it sucks not being able to lick your lips?? It does and when I try I fell like my tongue is getting twisted around and then I can't tell if it is or isn't!! Still a little numb only been maybe an hour.  

They tell me to expect it to swell wuite a bit... so great now I'm afraid to go to asleep!! What if it swells so much I can't breath????


Anyhow it's pretty cool. I took some pics!! Promised Buff I would. 

Here's the flat chested single nipple ring... no close up on that.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

have you tried to eat yet?  that is quite amusing!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2003)

Now the tongue. I hate the long barbell but because of the swelling they have to.. it hits the bottom and the top of my mouth when I close it.... driving me batty!!!!

Uh no that's not gray hair.. it's uhm the uh bright light from the flash and mixing with the blondes that I do have. Yeah that's it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

here's a magical extension for your tongue ring.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> have you tried to eat yet?  that is quite amusing!



uh food? You mean real food???  Uh no!!!!!!!!!!

Oh it's starting to hurt some now....ow mommy!!! LOL


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> here's a magical extension for your tongue ring.


Now that looks just plain down and dirty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

oh yeah ... if you can't find one from now till Vegas, I'll bring ya one ... pure magic!  

Wait till you try and eat ... trying to swallow and distinguish what is food and what is the ring is pretty funny.  I ate soup the first day and it was hard to swallow the noodles.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Do you know how much it sucks not being able to lick your lips??




Yep...NTa nd i both do


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

but you'll be able to lick other things soon enough ...  ... right Buff?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> but you'll be able to lick other things soon enough ...  ... right Buff?




Yep!! You dhouln'y talk like that...I am soooo fucked up....makes me think of all kinds of kinky things


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

FUCK!!!!! I GOTTATA PEEEEEEE!!!!!


BRB


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> here's a magical extension for your tongue ring.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

Poor PB!!!  Fade will be suffering right along with you come tomorrow night!  I'm all excited for him... and for my future pleasure


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2003)

Okay it's been about 1.5 hours and my tongue has swollen pretty good. The one inch barbell is now flush top and bottom on my tongue. It hurts too... almost like someone lightly squeezing my tongue with a pair of needlenose pliers... not too bad but still hurts some. 


I hate not being able to lick my lips. I guess I must do that a lot...  mark that one down as one of PB's annoying habits he wasn't aware of


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Poor PB!!!  Fade will be suffering right along with you come tomorrow night!  I'm all excited for him... and for my future pleasure



I think it is only fair that in return for your pleasure that you do the same thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  To give is to receive!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I think it is only fair that in return for your pleasure that you do the same thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  To give is to receive!!!


So what exactly are you suggesting I do???


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> So what exactly are you suggesting I do???



Well I can't speak for Fade but for me I'd be overly excited with a tongue or nipple or hood or all three or any combination of the 3 LOL


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Well I can't speak for Fade but for me I'd be overly excited with a tongue or nipple or hood or all three or any combination of the 3 LOL



GOOD answer!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

I've got my ears pierced, twice!  No more piercings for me... I have a real job, remember


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

I am thinking about getting a butterfly tat on my lower back...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I've got my ears pierced, twice!  No more piercings for me... I have a real job, remember



and at your real job you run around the halls of Nasa with your breasts hanging out??? Sweet I wanna work there!!!!!!  

Okay fine. How about......... well I can't think of anything to repay the pleasure back other than more pleasure.  Strap on maybe?? LOL

Night Butterfly..  oh and I started a new thread for John to post on


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I've got my ears pierced, twice!  No more piercings for me... I have a real job, remember




Hey...I am a teacher....that's not a REAL job?!?!?!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I am thinking about getting a butterfly tat on my lower back...



That would be nice!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> and at your real job you run around the halls of Nasa with your breasts hanging out??? Sweet I wanna work there!!!!!!
> *you and I both*
> 
> ...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 13, 2003)

Sumthin just crossed my mind....I guess I was tooo drunk last night to think about it...but PB you have a new tongue piercing and company coming today?????

  You can't talk for a couple of days without sounding drunk!!! You gotta tell us how it goes!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 13, 2003)

BTW...how is newest hole addition this fine morning?

Did ya make it through the night? Are you a little sore??


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Sumthin just crossed my mind....I guess I was tooo drunk last night to think about it...but PB you have a new tongue piercing and company coming today?????
> 
> You can't talk for a couple of days without sounding drunk!!! You gotta tell us how it goes!!!



It should be quite interesting ... and wait till Carter sees it and askes, "what is that?" ... closely followed by "why?"


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> BTW...how is newest hole addition this fine morning?
> 
> Did ya make it through the night? Are you a little sore??



Oh myf gowad. My futhin tung hurps like a mutherr futheer.. Damn!!

OH yeah I forgot I can type!!  Sleep was non-existant!! I even tried taken some tylanol, tylonol... damn some stuff but I couldn't swallow it! I kept confusing the pill with the ball on my tongue.. LOL

Company called off.. so had to go at it alone. It was pretty good. Kept stopping to prolong the effect...   uhm TMI. Nevermind. 

Oh and brushing one's teeth is a whole new experience. Oh had to lick two envelopes. That was fun. Just kind of toss the tongue over the front teeth and lay it there. Then you drag the envelope across the tongue. Oh joy. 


NT. Carter already asked about the nipple ring. I responded "it's jewerly" He can't say the word quite yet so I'm safe for now.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> OH yeah I forgot I can type!!  Sleep was non-existant!! I even tried taken some tylanol, tylonol... damn some stuff but I couldn't swallow it! I kept confusing the pill with the ball on my tongue.. LOL
> *that is too funny!!  My gut hurts I laughed so hard when I read that .... I did the exact same thing!*
> 
> ...


----------



## katie64 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Oh myf gowad. My futhin tung hurps like a mutherr futheer.. Damn!!
> 
> OH yeah I forgot I can type!!  Sleep was non-existant!! I even tried taken some tylanol, tylonol... damn some stuff but I couldn't swallow it! I kept confusing the pill with the ball on my tongue.. LOL
> ...


Hope it's feeling better soon, you need ice or a popsicle..........ouch


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 13, 2003)

The first week will seem like an eternity...then it will all of the sudden feel better. Then after anther week it will be healed an normal provided you don't hurt it in some wayl.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hope it's feeling better soon, you need ice or a popsicle..........ouch



How about a 1/2 gallon of ice cream!!!!  I tried to eat real food, little peices of salmon, mashed potatoes, some potato and cheese cream soup.  The aggravation of eating irrated my toungue so it swelled up even more!!! LOL 

So when I got home I hit the ice cream  

But damn can it swell up anymore??? Can't talk worth a damn. 

Had great sex this morning though. Tell ya what try having sex without using your mouth. Not an easy task at all. No biting, no kissing, no sucking, no licking. Amazing though it was still good for her... 6 times!! LOL


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> The first week will seem like an eternity...then it will all of the sudden feel better. Then after anther week it will be healed an normal provided you don't hurt it in some wayl.



A week???????? Howy Crwap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Had great sex this morning though.



Lucky bastard!!! 

You don't have to rub it in


----------



## katie64 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Amazing though it was still good for her... 6 times!! LOL



Bet she was faking....................LOL   


Love ya, PB


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Bet she was faking....................LOL
> 
> Love ya, PB



Well not to be too "cock"y but I doubt it.  She knows me well enough that if I'm not doing it for her at that time we can change it up, positions, dirty talk, or whatever she needs to get there. Open conversation during sex can do wonders to ones sex life. 

If she did well then that would be her loss in my book. 

 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Had great sex this morning though. Tell ya what try having sex without using your mouth. Not an easy task at all. No biting, no kissing, no sucking, no licking. Amazing though it was still good for her... 6 times!! LOL


With who???  the ex-gf???

It sucked so bad last night not being able to suck fade's tongue or have him use it on me 

We made do though


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It sucked so bad last night not being able to suck fade's tongue or have him use it on me
> 
> We made do though




Did he get his tongue pierced?!?!?! 

If he did....I missed it somewhere


----------



## katie64 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Well not to be too "cock"y but I doubt it.  She knows me well enough that if I'm not doing it for her at that time we can change it up, positions, dirty talk, or whatever she needs to get there. Open conversation during sex can do wonders to ones sex life.
> 
> If she did well then that would be her loss in my book.
> ...


I was just joking..........


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey Kadie...did ya see the pic of Fade's pierced tongue in the "Pitboss and Fade made a Deal" thread? 

They both did it!! I can't believe it...I think it is fuq'in awesome!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> With who???  the ex-gf???



Yeah with her. We tried just hanging and being friends and all was working out pretty good until 5am this morning and hands started wandering. Hey she started it!!! I was just being a friend and helped her with her frustrations!!


----------



## Badger (Jun 15, 2003)

Always the gentleman PB.  I admire that in you.


----------

